# Marriott Reopens Frenchman’s Cove



## mpizza (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/02/16/marriott-reopens-frenchmans-cove-st-thomas/


----------



## mdurette (Apr 2, 2018)

Has anyone been to Frenchmans yet since it reopened.    With the cheap getaways offered via II I'm considering a 4 night stay.  But, mostly curious to know if the onsite vendor they use to use that was headquartered at the hotel - but had a desk at Cove is up and running.  We found that super easy to just walk down the hotel dock and pick up excursion trips.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 2, 2018)

mdurette said:


> Has anyone been to Frenchmans yet since it reopened.    With the cheap getaways offered via II I'm considering a 4 night stay.  But, mostly curious to know if the onsite vendor they use to use that was headquartered at the hotel - but had a desk at Cove is up and running.  We found that super easy to just walk down the hotel dock and pick up excursion trips.


Where are you seeing the cheap getaways? I looked earlier and only saw one.


----------



## turkel (Apr 2, 2018)

Famy27 posted in the sighting thread on the Frenchman's Cove they just returned from St Thomas. I recommend sending a message once you read the report if you need more info.


----------



## mdurette (Apr 3, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Where are you seeing the cheap getaways? I looked earlier and only saw one.



In II - pretty much every morning for a while now there had been a few that pop up for April/May and today June.    I occasionally post what I see in sightings.     All around $650ish for the week.

Thanks Turkel - I checked out that post.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Apr 3, 2018)

We just returned from a week at the cove. The resort looks great! The adventure cove desk was up and running booking a variety of excursions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ml855 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lisa8192 said:


> We just returned from a week at the cove. The resort looks great! The adventure cove desk was up and running booking a variety of excursions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the hotel open yet, the Frenchman's Reef and Morning Star.  Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2018)

ml855 said:


> Is the hotel open yet, the Frenchman's Reef and Morning Star.  Thanks.


No. They are closed at least in to 2019.


----------



## ml855 (Apr 4, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> No. They are closed at least in to 2019.



I knew they got hit hard but, Wow, they really must of gotten hit hard to be closed a full year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2018)

ml855 said:


> I knew they got hit hard but, Wow, they really must of gotten hit hard to be closed a full year.


The Westin property in St John is in the same situation. Probably a lot of other properties in the USVI are the same.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 6, 2018)

So how are the 3bdrm unit here? I just got one for a family member for July.  Does the hotel being closed take away from the enjoyment of the TS property?


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 6, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So how are the 3bdrm unit here? I just got one for a family member for July.  Does the hotel being closed take away from the enjoyment of the TS property?



Actually I think that's a double edged sword. I liked going over to the hotel and enjoying a drink at the Rum Bar or a dinner at the Sunset Grille. On the other hand there's going to be a lot less traffic in and around the Island. Most of the good restaurants appear to be open. The beaches (Megans, Smith Bay, Secret Harbor) are all in good shape and will be less crowded. Some others might not. The beach at the Cove is good from what I can tell. St John is making a good comeback and the ferries are up and running.

As far as the 3bd there are 9 of them if all the bldg's are repaired and operational. Six are great and three are not so great. Owners are going to get first pick. After that it's a crapshoot.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 6, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Where are you seeing the cheap getaways? I looked earlier and only saw one.


I happened to wander to II yesterday.  Whole bunch available for exchanging in the month of June.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 6, 2018)

If my SIL doesn't use I'm seriously considering undoing my Maui trip to take advantage of this great deal. My daughter likes the idea because she needs to take some board exams to start her career and wasn't super keen on waiting until after the trip so this works out better for her and I'll be saving probably about $6k spending as we were going to stay at the Maui Ritz Carlton and paying alot of incidentals. I'll also be able to rent my MOC week for at least $3k so it's like it's a $10k swing so it's tempting . 

Then again St Thomas is not Maui and after this trip I really don't know when we'll ever do Maui again with my kids starting their own paths in life.

So that is the decision to make, save a lot of money and still go on what I imagine would be a great time in STT or splurge maybe one last time or for some time and keep the Maui plans because after all Maui is "No Ka Oi".   

Life is rough when forced to make these decisions.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 6, 2018)

Well, put this in your moral/financial calculator:

The people and businesses on St. Thomas could really use your support right about now.  Your vacation dollars in Maui will be appreciated.  You vacation dollars in STT will be essential for many of the residents and businesses to get back to where they need to be.

I'd hit STT and make everyone in the fam-damily promise a 'Maui Reunion' at a date TBD!!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 6, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Well, put this in your moral/financial calculator:
> 
> The people and businesses on St. Thomas could really use your support right about now.  Your vacation dollars in Maui will be appreciated.  You vacation dollars in STT will be essential for many of the residents and businesses to get back to where they need to be.
> 
> I'd hit STT and make everyone in the fam-damily promise a 'Maui Reunion' at a date TBD!!



Marriott FC STT lovers convince me because I'm seriously considering.  We're Maui lovers so it's really hard to measure up but the rub on my Maui trip is it was planned later than normal so I'm spending a lot for 2 weeks where as if we do STT in 2018 we save a lot and if we reset Maui for 2019 we can spend less for that trip.

We've been to Aruba and while we loved the Surf Club the island itself didn't have too many excursions that we thought were compelling.  We love nice beaches, nice pools and nature excursions but also have girls that enjoy some window shopping.  Is there enough to do on the island when it comes to window shopping and natural excursions including other nice beaches and interesting sites?


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 6, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Marriott FC STT lovers convince me because I'm seriously considering.  We're Maui lovers so it's really hard to measure up but the rub on my trip is it was planned later than normal so I'm spending a lot for 2 weeks where as if we do STT in 2018 we save a lot and if we reset Maui for 2019 we can spend less for that trip.
> 
> We've been to Aruba and while we loved the Surf Club the island itself didn't have too many excursions that we thought were compelling.  We love nice beaches, nice pools and nature excursions but also have girls that enjoy some window shopping.  Is there enough to do on the island when it comes to window shopping and natural excursions including other nice beaches and interesting sites?


Not that I am not a fan of STT,  I am, but go to Maui if you already have it planned.  I can't believe STT would be putting its best foot forward and wow'ing you as it normally might this close to the hurricane, and not having the hotel pools, etc next door in my opinion is a benefit I would miss.  Stick with your current plan.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 6, 2018)

So you do get to use the FC Hotel pool when that is open? I pretty confident I can get the FC 3 BDRM again in the future. After all I got it with a week 39 HP so it can't be that hard to get.  It's not about the money so I'm leaning on keeping Maui trip but a lot of pros to consider.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 6, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So you do get to use the FC Hotel pool when that is open? I pretty confident I can get the FC 3 BDRM again in the future. After all I got it with a week 39 HP so it can't be that hard to get.  It's not about the money so I'm leaning on keeping Maui trip but a lot of pros to consider.


We were there in a 3BR with our "adult" kids and their sig others and spent most of our pool time at the Reef pools next door with swim up bar, etc, etc.  Just seemed to be a more of a young adult type vibe to it that our kids enjoyed, as did we.


----------



## fdough1 (Apr 7, 2018)

mpizza said:


> https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/02/16/marriott-reopens-frenchmans-cove-st-thomas/



There is a Facebook page for Frenchmen’s cove owners that has lots of info and posts from people that have recently been there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 7, 2018)

fdough1 said:


> There is a Facebook page for Frenchmen’s cove owners that has lots of info and posts from people that have recently been there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you this was a great tip. I guess we should all assume now that probably every popular Marriott resort has a FB page. I know it offered me great insight.

I'm told all 3BDRMs are on top floor and should offer great views.  The  only negative is the closure of the Marriott hotel next door.  I always think that is a huge positive when it exists, just more spots to explore and experience but I don't think it's a deal breaker.  

I'm just struggling with the fact that I put together this amazing 2 week Maui trip to celebrate my kids accomplishments and I want to make sure I do it right.

Right now the one CON for FC that I can't get past is

IT'S NOT MAUI.


----------



## MPERL (Apr 7, 2018)

There are only 9 3br units at FC, so getting one with DP or Interval are not so easy. This year will be easier than normal because more owners traded their week.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 8, 2018)

As Jim pointed alluded to in his post above, not all 3BR’s are on top floors.  That used to be the case until they built the Crown building which has a full stack of 3BR and the view is angled away from the city lights at night.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 8, 2018)

I have the unit secured and receive good insight from FC owner's FB page. Yes the Crown building has 3brdm units. A 3BDRM owner says those have excellent views as well just a little back and a decent walk to pool but that won't bother us if the view is good which it sounds like it will.


----------



## Lisa8192 (Apr 8, 2018)

We just got back from Frenchmen’s cove and I will say that they are so grateful that tourists are returning. It was an awesome week. Not crowded.. got into every restaurant we wanted.. little traffic.. pool not crowded. A perfect week in paradise. So glad I exchanged my annual Hilton Head week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkel (Apr 8, 2018)

Leave in less than 3 weeks for Frenchman's Cove, we are bringing friends for the first time ever to a timeshare...can't wait.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 8, 2018)

Gosh, I hope my Oct reservation works this year.....cross fingers.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 9, 2018)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Marriott FC STT lovers convince me because I'm seriously considering.



It's not hard to convince you. Start with 13 - 20 hours in an airplaneto OGG as opposed to 4 to STT. Airfare is double for coach, $920 to OGG and $470 to STT, but I would never consider a trip that long in coach. The BC fares to OGG are ridiculous, most are not even BC all the way. Car rental prices are about even, maybe slightly cheaper in STT. Food is excellent and about what you'd pay in NY. There are only two restaurants we go to in STT where we are not directly on the water. One is Italian the other Spanish and both are in Amalie both are excellent.

But the reason you go to either place is the beaches and the scenery. The only time I've been to Hawaii was back in 1970. I was taking a short break from an extended business trip and I met my wife there. We stayed at a hotel on Waikiki and I have to say I was not impressed with the beach at all. The sand was very rough to walk on and there was no shade except for the hotels umbrellas. I've never been to Maui so I can't compare STT to there but almost all the beaches on STT have natural shade. The water is the aquamarine blue you see in the travel magazines and the sand is soft. The beaches on St John are probably the most photographed in the world and there is a string of 5 of them along the north shore, each one different.  

Shopping in STT is touted as the best in the Caribbean. I suppose it is but don't be looking for bargains as you can get anything cheaper on the mainland except for items specific to the USVI. There is nothing new or modern in Amalie so even if you don't like shopping it's fun to walk around downtown. Most of the bldgs have probably been there for 200 years.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 9, 2018)

Like your post @jimf41 but HNL is certainly not Maui.

I still think he should take the famdamily to STT......especially after the recently returned comments above...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lisa8192 said:


> We just got back from Frenchmen’s cove and I will say that they are so grateful that tourists are returning. It was an awesome week. Not crowded.. got into every restaurant we wanted.. little traffic.. pool not crowded. A perfect week in paradise. So glad I exchanged my annual Hilton Head week!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is good feedback that I appreciate.  Leaning heavily towards STT but need to rent my MOC first, then cancel flights and secure flights to STT so have some challenges to deal with first but hopeful it will work out.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 9, 2018)

jimf41 said:


> It's not hard to convince you. Start with 13 - 20 hours in an airplaneto OGG as opposed to 4 to STT. Airfare is double for coach, $920 to OGG and $470 to STT, but I would never consider a trip that long in coach. The BC fares to OGG are ridiculous, most are not even BC all the way. Car rental prices are about even, maybe slightly cheaper in STT. Food is excellent and about what you'd pay in NY. There are only two restaurants we go to in STT where we are not directly on the water. One is Italian the other Spanish and both are in Amalie both are excellent.
> 
> But the reason you go to either place is the beaches and the scenery. The only time I've been to Hawaii was back in 1970. I was taking a short break from an extended business trip and I met my wife there. We stayed at a hotel on Waikiki and I have to say I was not impressed with the beach at all. The sand was very rough to walk on and there was no shade except for the hotels umbrellas. I've never been to Maui so I can't compare STT to there but almost all the beaches on STT have natural shade. The water is the aquamarine blue you see in the travel magazines and the sand is soft. The beaches on St John are probably the most photographed in the world and there is a string of 5 of them along the north shore, each one different.
> 
> Shopping in STT is touted as the best in the Caribbean. I suppose it is but don't be looking for bargains as you can get anything cheaper on the mainland except for items specific to the USVI. There is nothing new or modern in Amalie so even if you don't like shopping it's fun to walk around downtown. Most of the bldgs have probably been there for 200 years.



More good feedback. My girls will like the shopping info.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 9, 2018)

MOX, I know you put a lot of work went into making the Maui logistics happen. Is their an additional cost component to doing it later that needs to be considered, or will STT completely replace the 'big' whole family Maui trip.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 9, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> MOX, I know you put a lot of work went into making the Maui logistics happen. Is their an additional cost component to doing it later that needs to be considered, or will STT completely replace the 'big' whole family Maui trip.


I did put alot into the Maui planning with the RC component, 1st class airfare from NYC, and a 2nd week at the MOC. It would be a special trip and something we might not be able to duplicate for some time or ever again so that is my hesitation. If this was any other trip I'm be really excited about the FC 3BDRM and the plans would be done but I'm still trying to weigh the PROs and CONs.  The good thing is I have time to sort it out because AF miles are returnable for a small fee and I can return the RC cert and rent the MOC.  If my dear SIL can join us in FC that would be the tipping point and we would be heading to FC but surprisingly airfare from Florida to STT seems more expensive than from NY and they don't have alot of funds to spare so not sure if they can make it. That is a sad but whole other story.


----------



## Fairwinds (Jun 28, 2018)

Open - St. Thomas Great Bay Resort, by Fairfield. Looks like it replaces the Ritz Carlton name but the Ritz is still listed, although unavailable.


----------



## gblotter (Jun 28, 2018)

Fairwinds said:


> Open - St. Thomas Great Bay Resort, by Fairfield. Looks like it replaces the Ritz Carlton name but the Ritz is still listed, although unavailable.


I honestly can't figure out what Marriott is doing with the STT Ritz Carlton property. Apparently, they are debranding it. But to transition it from a Ritz Carlton all the way down to a Fairfield just seems bizarre.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, opening has been pushed back to late summer/fall...

Maybe their just using the Fairfield brand to book/manage the emergency/construction force living in the hotel.

Who knows?

The website for RC still seems to be intact.


----------



## gblotter (Jul 10, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Maybe their just using the Fairfield brand to book/manage the emergency/construction force living in the hotel.


That's exactly what I thought because you cannot book a "Fairfield" room online - you have to call a phone number.


----------

